# Fruit fly larvae in primary fermenter



## DConnolly (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all. I just mixed up my first attempt at homemade wine and it didn't take long to hit a speedbump. I'm making it with Raspberries. I added my yeast yesterday and this morning I discovered small white worms floating on the surface and in the must - fruit fly larvae presumably from eggs that had been laid in the fruit prior to picking. What do I do now? I tried straining them off but my smallest strainer wouldn't get them. They're very small so I don't think cheese cloth will get them either. Followed directions for the recipe and used 5 campden tablets in 5 gallons for 24 hours before adding the yeast. I thought that would have killed everything in there but I guess not. Please help!


----------



## Tropical (Jun 27, 2011)

In South Florida we have big problems with fruit flies in everything from guava to strawberries to loquats. Just try to ignore them. In wines I've done that seem to have larvae issues, the yeast takes them out as quickly as it renders down the fruit. When racking into the secondary, anything floating is left in the primary and they become a non-issue. I just try not to let the wife see them.


----------



## deboard (Jun 27, 2011)

You could try freezing the fruit first. The freezing will bring more sweetness out of the fruit anyways, and hopefully kill the fruit fly eggs in the process.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with deboard, freeze the fruit first. You'll kill any larve and much bacteria, then thaw and ferment.

Freezing breaks the cell structure and allows the fruit to release easier


----------



## DConnolly (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks. Really appreciate the input. I skimmed off all I could see and haven't had many reappear so I think everything is good. Definitely had me concerned since this is my first attempt at making wine. Now my problem is that I'm 48 hours in and fermentation hasn't started at all. If it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## Javila (Jun 30, 2011)

Question; soooooo.....larvae won't mess up the whole batch and hav 2 start all over? I did not know this. Also, would boiling fruit then put in strainer bag do same thing as freezing? Any pros/cons? thanks joe


----------



## DConnolly (Jun 30, 2011)

This is my first attempt at making wine so I don't speak from experience. In my situation, I simply skimmed off all the larvae I could see near the surface and no more appeared after that. The must tastes good and my fermentation has started so everything seems ok.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 30, 2011)

Boiling fruit will or can cause additional trouble. Best to freeze. Of you have that much trouble with larve either start again or sulfite then rehydrate yeast. 

Best to avoid the trouble in the 1st place even if you have to add fly pest strips nearby to catch the bugs.


----------



## Javila (Jun 30, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Boiling fruit will or can cause additional trouble. Best to freeze. Of you have that much trouble with larve either start again or sulfite then rehydrate yeast.
> 
> Best to avoid the trouble in the 1st place even if you have to add fly pest strips nearby to catch the bugs.



Thanku, I did not know that. So if I get frozen fruit; ok to defrost and start batch? If I get fresh fruit; rinse very good then best to freeze? "still learninng here".


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Freezing also help break down the cell walls in the fruit so you get better flavor extraction. Bioling will change the flavor


----------

